# H-as pharma



## argmore (Apr 22, 2016)

I placed my 1st order with H-as. Communication has been outstanding! I will keep Everyone posted when I receive my gear then provide reviews


----------



## argmore (Apr 23, 2016)

Also, they told me as a VIP I will get Freebies. They said if I spend $100 I get $100 free. I will let everyone know if they make good on this.


----------



## argmore (Apr 23, 2016)

A1


----------



## argmore (Apr 25, 2016)

Very helpful!


----------



## argmore (May 16, 2016)

TOUCHDOWN!! h-as came through! All looks good! I'll post reviews! Excellent communication probably the best I have experienced!


----------



## ham31 (May 16, 2016)

H as has alway been good to go.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

*Good stuff..*


----------



## tbo12 (Jun 14, 2016)

do they have a web page or how do i go about ordering from them?  thanks


----------



## argmore (Aug 5, 2016)

TOUCHDOWN!! Scored again! Delivery was much faster this time. Also, huge score as they came through on the VIP FREEBIES! I was shocked! ABSOLUTELY the best gear I have EVER run! Best customer service! A++. Nobody better.


----------



## argmore (Aug 5, 2016)

A+++


----------



## jtwannagrow (Aug 22, 2016)

Love watching them TD's


----------



## Mihuti (Sep 16, 2016)

*Just dropped H-as Pharma order*

Testing the source. Ordered yesterday, will advise.

Responsiveness gets high marks so far.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Good.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Mihuti (Sep 29, 2016)

TD today. Been running gear for a long long time and this is the best packaging I've seen. Fucking brilliant.  Even involves a faraday cage. Google it mooks. I'll report back after I pin and run it for a bit. 

First impression - rock solid. If the gear checks out, imma buy a fuck ton. Impressed AF by the process.


----------



## argmore (Oct 10, 2016)

Blood work
I had a physical done and while I was there i told my dr I started my own test therapy(I'm 46) I told him how great I felt and how good my gear was. He asked how much I was paying. When I told her he said that's cheap. Now with doubt in his face he said why don't we check your Test levels. So we did. I went back in a follow up. Looking at his pic, he told me how great my cholesterol and liver and kidneys were. Then he said but your tester one levels are way too high. He said "average male should be .5 - 1.4 and your levels are 11.5! I said that's perfect! 
I'm on 1.5 ml per week of h-as Sustanon only.
I thought I would share my experience.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 11, 2016)

Thx to share your experience with us brother, very glad to see ： )

Biz for life!


----------

